# Affordable Reel



## Ed_B (Jun 28, 2010)

I hope you like your TFO. I have several rods but among those I have a 5 and 10wt TiCr-X and think they are fine rods and a good value. Which I guess was their goal...

I have a LA Orvis Battenkill for the 10wt and several Teton reels. I think they are well made and an excellent value. You can spend a bunch on a equipment, but the fish do not care.

If it's saltwater fish, and I'm assuming that's what you are going after get the best drag you can.

Good luck!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I will keep an eye on this thread, for I want to upgrade from my Redington as well. 

My buddy has a Loomis Venture7 and it looks pretty nice.
Haven't tried it.

Have you checked into the Colton reels?
You can pick up the CRGII for a tad bit more than you're looking to spend, but if it's anything like the Torrent model, it's top quality.


----------



## Ed_B (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.tetonusa.com/


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Teton makes a great product. They also make the Tioga brand reels. I have the #10 Tioga, and have boated 75 lbs. tarpon on it. Bought it off Ebay for $100.
KMB


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions so far guys! I like the Teton and Colton but, you're right, it's a little more than I want to spend...but we'll see.

The Lamson Konic got really good reviews, especially for its drag system. The Orvis got decent reviews on Bass Pro but, they don't have the large arbor model.

I was also looking through some of my old threads and saw where someone (I forget who now...) made mention of a Tibor Back Country CL Wide. We all know Tibor makes a pretty decent product... 

Keep the suggestions coming guys! Thanks!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

The Tibor is a nice reel but will be over the budget. You may find some deals out there though. Always check e bay. I picked up a NIB Abel super 8 last year for $320


----------



## Ed_B (Jun 28, 2010)

kbuch312, come to think of it one of my reels is a Tioga.. I think it's a 8wt.. 

The Tioga is made just like the Teton with less porting in the spool and spool frame. I guess they still make the Tioga line...

I found an e-bay site that sold Tetons, Tiogas, Spools, handles, ect.. even some with finish defects that were sold as seconds but no other issues. I know I bought 1-2 but could not find the imperfection. If I can find the seller on ebay I'll post it. I know I have a 3wt., 4wt, 5wt, 9wt Teton and the 8wt Tioga. I bought the 3wt and 8wt new from a fly shop and teh others off the e-bay site.

So far, I have not had any issues with any of them, but other than a few Bonefish and Salmond (Pinks and Dogs) everything else has freshwater.


----------



## jdefishin (Jun 8, 2010)

redington rise.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Too bad your not closer. Our Gander Mtn has 50% off all fly reels.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Strongly looking at the Lamson Konic and Orvis Battenkill Mid Arbor. It's pretty much between those 2 now. Any thoughts before I order today?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Orvis Mid Arbor. They are bulletproof!


----------



## Shallowfly (Dec 16, 2006)

I own a Battenkil as well and really like it but I recently came across and purchased an Alpha series 5/6 wt from a small company in Indiana called Allen & Company. I have only had it for a few weeks but have done a good amount of fishing and its really sweet; the price is even better. 

http://www.allenflyfishing.com/reels.html


----------



## phwhite101 (Mar 3, 2010)

I started fishing with the Orvis reels about five years ago and keep buying more of them. They are a great reel for the money and would recomend them. I have landed nice stipers, bluefish and fat albies with them. Drag is not as smooth as a high end reel but if you keep the drag low and use your hand to feather it you get the same response and won't break your tippet.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

*New Combo*

Thanks for your thoughts and opinions all!

My wonderful girlfriend told me she wanted to help me by a nicer reel as an early anniversary present. She's a keeper! So...I ended up going with the Lamson Guru size 4. It's a 10-11 wt reel but I have motive behind this...

I had it loaded with 300 yds of 30lb backing and will be putting the 8wt Rio Bonefish taper line on it. The reel is light and balances out the rod nicely (probably nicer than a correctly sized reel), it has enough backing to handle the bigger jacks, bonita, permit, and bones (like I'll catch one of those any time soon...), and plenty of drag. The thing that pushed me over the edge is that the spare spools are only $115. So...soon down the road, here, I'll be able to buy me an 11wt rod, some 11wt line, and a spare spool with about 300 yds of 50lb braid as backing. I figure I've save myself at least the cost of buying a separate 11wt reel, which is fine by me!

Here are some pics (sorry...they're a little shitty...my camera took a crap...):


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## jdefishin (Jun 8, 2010)

very nice rig! 

and you don't even have to buy a spare spool if you want to fish a heavier line on it, just take the line off and put a different one on!

go catch 'em up,

Jack


----------

